# 2003 Sportsman 500



## gld0001 (Aug 31, 2011)

I am new to the forum but have wore out the search function to the extent of my knowledge watching how to videos and reading how to's, but I am looking to turn my Sportsman into a mud/hunting machine. I am looking to buy/build a snorkel kit, 2 inch lift, tires, and also increase the power of the atv. My questions leads to how to increase the power of the atv? carb kit? clutch kit? I am looking for help in which direction to go and where to buy parts. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Clutch kit Is a must. New pistons & cams would help too.


----------



## gld0001 (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks for the reply definitely gonna do a clutch kit, but will I see a difference with a jet kit without doing the pistons and a cam?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well if you snorkel it you will most likely need to rejet anyway...


----------



## The Kid (May 26, 2011)

pm Rubber down customs "Paul" on this site and he can tell you exactly what you need to do to make it goooooo


----------



## gld0001 (Aug 31, 2011)

Alright will do guys thanks for the replies


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah he's a popo guru


----------



## Luvthemud (Sep 19, 2011)

The Kid said:


> pm Rubber down customs "Paul" on this site and he can tell you exactly what you need to do to make it goooooo


Hello, I am new to this forum but I am also looking to get more power out of my 2005 Polaris Sportsman 500. Can you tell me how to find "Paul" that you referenced to this other guy?

Thanks, Kevin


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

RDC (Rubber Down Customs) he's a sponsor here, just post up in his forum section.

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=61


----------

